# Software to bring OOF images back in focus?



## ksagomonyants (May 24, 2014)

Hello guys! I have some nice pictures but unfortunately they're slightly blurry. Could you please share your experience with software to bring these images back in focus? Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2014)

Hate to say it, but this is your best option:


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hate to say it, but this is your best option:



Well, these are the pictures from my PhD defense, which my gf was taking. So, I was hoping there's a way to de-blur some of them


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2014)

Try Photoshop's Smart Sharpen filter, set it to Lens Blur (IIRC, the default is Gaussian). 

Congrats on your defense!


----------



## privatebydesign (May 25, 2014)

Post a 100% crop of a problem image and I'll tell you what can be done with regular software.

PS has some very good movement deblur algorithms.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 25, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Post a 100% crop of a problem image and I'll tell you what can be done with regular software.
> 
> PS has some very good movement deblur algorithms.



Thanks, Neuro and privatebydesign! I attached a couple of 100% crops.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2014)

Hey there,

Well you have several issues. I think the camera and your gf did reasonably well, but clearly she didn't fully understand what she was supposed to be doing.

The sign on the front of the lectern is fine, unfortunately you are further back, in darker light, out of critical aperture dof and seem to be moving such that the SS was not high enough to stop your motion. You also have some pretty bad noise and jpeg artifacting, so much that sharpening is difficult.

Having said all that I did have some luck with PS Smart Sharpen with the Motion Blur option chosen with an angle of around 11º using a mask on you so the sharpening only adjusted for your movement as the lectern and screen seem shake free.

If you want to upload a RAW file or two to Dropbox and PM me the address I'll see what can be done after removing the noise first. If not then remove as much noise as possible, then open as a smart object, make a layer mask of just you in white, then do Smart Sharpen with Motion Blur selected, play around with the pixels (they are looking for how many pixels you moved), and the angle setting, that is the direction of the movement.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 26, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Well you have several issues. I think the camera and your gf did reasonably well, but clearly she didn't fully understand what she was supposed to be doing.
> 
> ...





Sent you PM, privatebydesign. Thank you very much, it's very nice of you!


----------



## AlanF (May 27, 2014)

Fortunately, our PhD defences (with a "c") are done in private. You could get your gf to take some new photos and Photoshop them into the blurred images.


----------

